# Adams A12 hybrid



## Tiger (Sep 8, 2012)

Right the CEO (or someone really important) at Adams was asked what would you say to people who prefer to hit long irons instead of hybrids (Brendy!!!!). His answer? They've obviously never hit one of our hybrids. Adams recommend that most handicap golfers should swallow their pride and put at least two in their bag. Now you could say that you'd expect such rhetoric from a company whose expertise lies in hybrid manufacture. However, I have to say that the A12 is a truly high quality piece of kit. It is so easy to hit off the deck, off a peg, from the rough just effortless. 

Now I'll admit that the velocity slot on the top takes some getting used to but as soon as you make contact any aesthetic misgivings are soon forgotten. The noise is pure and powerful and though the initial launch is a little high the VS Proto shaft still offers plenty of distance. I was looking to replace a three iron and opted for the 21 degree version. I can't recommend these hybrids high enough and for those who want a little additional forgiveness (not that I think you'd actually need any) should try out the Oversize (OS) version. A fantastic club that more than confirms why Adams are the market leaders in hybrid production.


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to be interested to have a look at this club when we play in a couple of weeks Tiger. I keep hearing good things about Adams hybrids but never having been a fan of hybrids I still have an open mind. Maybe if start golfing seriously again then one of these could be an option.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			I'm going to be interested to have a look at this club when we play in a couple of weeks Tiger. I keep hearing good things about Adams hybrids but never having been a fan of hybrids I still have an open mind. Maybe if start golfing seriously again then one of these could be an option.
		
Click to expand...

No problem my friend


----------



## Jon321 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the A12 Pro. It's a lovely club when you strike it pure. Not as forgiving so some I guess but Adams certainly know how to make a hybrid.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 9, 2012)

just bought an A12 16 degree tonight on ebay. looking forward to hitting it!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2012)

Just bought 2 Adams A12 pro hybrids with the Aldila Proto NV rip'd shaft in them. Can't wait to get my mitts on them!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 13, 2012)

absolute beast of a club. my 16 degree landed today. feels super solid. managed to draw and cut it today.  managed to land it for 43 pounds on ebay. bargin! love it 

how do you find your two craw?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love mine. Much better than the rbz's. The 24 is so versatile. A good knock is 200 odd, from almost any lie. It's like cheating, but legal.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			absolute beast of a club. my 16 degree landed today. feels super solid. managed to draw and cut it today.  managed to land it for 43 pounds on ebay. bargin! love it 

*how do you find your two craw?*

Click to expand...


They are winging there way over the pond so I'll update if and when they arrive. Sadly its USPS and not UPS so I will probably have to wait 2 weeks!


2 hybrids in my bag is that not wrong???   :mmm:


----------



## Deke (Sep 13, 2012)

Nah,i rock two hybrids and they are sweeeeet! Enjoy the new toys Craw!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			2 hybrids in my bag is that not wrong???   :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club Crawford... :thup:

I have the Idea Pro Gold Tour 24* and it's great. I paired it with the Proforce VTS 75 shaft and its just a great club.
Will try get the 21* version head and get shot of the TM.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 13, 2012)

the 16degree has a really low penatrating flight. i absolutely love it! bombed it down our par5 2nd today and i only clipped it! i dont need a 3 wood with this thing. really workable!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

That's my 20 and 23 degree arrived today. It'll be interesting to see how they work out for me. Great shafts in them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's my 20 and 23 degree arrived today. It'll be interesting to see how they work out for me. Great shafts in them.
		
Click to expand...

Which shafts did you get Crawford? I have the VTS75 in my Pro Gold 24Â° and its brilliant.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 28, 2012)

Aldila Proto Rip'd VS.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's my 20 and 23 degree arrived today. It'll be interesting to see how they work out for me. Great shafts in them.
		
Click to expand...

And a good tool to hold them........


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			That's my 20 and 23 degree arrived today. It'll be interesting to see how they work out for me. Great shafts in them.
		
Click to expand...


well whats the verdict. i might swap my mizuno out for another adams. quality build clubs !


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2012)

Deke said:



			Nah,i rock two hybrids and they are sweeeeet! Enjoy the new toys Craw!
		
Click to expand...




thecraw said:



			Just bought 2 Adams A12 pro hybrids with the Aldila Proto NV rip'd shaft in them. Can't wait to get my mitts on them!
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly the spec my mate brought, very nice bats them........


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			well whats the verdict. i might swap my mizuno out for another adams. quality build clubs !
		
Click to expand...


Geez a chance, tomorrow down the links.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Geez a chance, tomorrow down the links.
		
Click to expand...


There is no question you will need all the help you can get but if I see you pulling out a girls club on a par 3 then I will never let you forget it. Hybrids ffs what's that all about


----------



## thecraw (Dec 30, 2012)

Just to update. These hybrids are still sitting pretty and proud in my bag. I love the compact head, the versatility and ease of use. I did swap the 20 degree for an 18 degree and the gaping is absolutely perfect between 3 wood, 18 & 23 degree hybrids. 

I know that there is an updated model out now but I really can't see these bats being moved on for quite a long time. 

Adams do make the best hybrids going, I just hope TM don't drag them down.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just to update. These hybrids are still sitting pretty and proud in my bag. I love the compact head, the versatility and ease of use. I did swap the 20 degree for an 18 degree and the gaping is absolutely perfect between 3 wood, 18 & 23 degree hybrids. 

I know that there is an updated model out now but I really can't see these bats being moved on for quite a long time. 

Adams do make the best hybrids going, I just hope TM don't drag them down.
		
Click to expand...



Agreed. 

I have a 16 + 20 A12 and they really behaved themselves today in the first full 18 holes for a while. Best rescue clubs I've ever tried


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 30, 2012)

Another tick from me. Love my 20 degree. Although I did have a swing with the 19 degree XTD super hybrid and it was very tempting. 

Adams certainly are the hybrid masters.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just bought a pair of these from a well known auction site! Made the guy an offer for the pair and got a bargain!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Just bought a pair of these from a well known auction site! Made the guy an offer for the pair and got a bargain!
		
Click to expand...


After my 20deg club went arrow straight on the 6th (started 10th) 187 yards to seal our 4bbb winter league win with just an 8foot putt left - I love the club even more. That's the one I bought from thecraw, cheers mate!


----------



## vkurup (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup got an Adam 12 OS to replace my 3 iron.. it is a good club.  However, replaced my 4 iron with a Yonex hybrid and I must say the Yonex is proving to be more reliable than the Adam.  The velocity slot needed a bit getting used to, but now works fine for me.

PS:  Adam is now owned by TaylorMade. So dont be surprised if TM launches clubs with 'velocity slots'


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2013)

vkurup said:



			PS:  Adam is now owned by TaylorMade. So dont be surprised if TM launches clubs with 'velocity slots' 

Click to expand...


That's why they bought them !


----------



## thecraw (Jan 2, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Yup got an Adam 12 OS to replace my 3 iron.. it is a good club.  However, replaced my 4 iron with a Yonex hybrid and I must say the Yonex is proving to be more reliable than the Adam.  The velocity slot needed a bit getting used to, but now works fine for me.

PS:  Adam is now owned by TaylorMade. So dont be surprised if TM launches clubs with 'velocity slots' 

Click to expand...

Like the RBZ already has? Its also rumoured to be the reason TM bought them as it was cheaper than the lawsuit that Adams filed for breach of copyright.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2013)

i was all over the shop with my hybrid tonight at the range


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 3, 2013)

what Yonex hybrid was it? I had the XTC and it was a cracker


----------



## vkurup (Jan 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what Yonex hybrid was it? I had the XTC and it was a cracker
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the Yonex Golf Nanospeed 3i Hybrid, it is my 4 iron replacement... hated it coz it was not a 'good brand'; now you will need to fight me to take it away.  I think Yonex does some pretty good clubs, but just not well regarded here.  If i could, I might even consider replacing my Adam with a Yonex (for my 3 iron)


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 5, 2013)

At Â£35, I'm happy to join the gang with a12s!

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?49597-Fair-play-to-Direct-Golf


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Yonex hybrid, absolutely brilliant club!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 5, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			At Â£35, I'm happy to join the gang with a12s!

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?49597-Fair-play-to-Direct-Golf

Click to expand...


No where near the same. However welcome to the Adams camp!


:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 5, 2013)

These clubs get better and better. Hit a couple of corkers at Machrihanish today. Best hybrid I have ever hit by a country mile.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 5, 2013)

thecraw said:



			These clubs get better and better. Hit a couple of corkers at Machrihanish today. Best hybrid I have ever hit by a country mile.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get a free skirt when you purchase a hybrid club............


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Do you get a free skirt when you purchase a hybrid club............
		
Click to expand...

No I opted for the sports bra for my moobs. 

:whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 6, 2013)

i sorted  out the problems i was having with this club. i had been gripping too far up the shafts and trying to murder it.  gripped about an inch and and half further down and started hitting it well again.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 7, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i sorted  out the problems i was having with this club. i had been gripping too far up the shafts and trying to murder it.  gripped about an inch and and half further down and started hitting it well again.
		
Click to expand...


I might try this... I hit my Yonex 4 replacement like a dream, but i am rubbish with my Adam 3 iron replacement... might try and choke it a bit.


----------



## theballboy (Jan 7, 2013)

been looking on ebay for the super xtd model for quite a while now - Looking for a 17 degree but still nothing - never know but with people getting new xmas toys. 

Was hoping to use it as a fairway wood replacement and thinking of pairing it with the generic a12 in 21 and 24. Hope to pick one up soon. How would you guys rate the shaft stifness in the a12 (not the a12 pro or a12 OS)


----------



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2013)

theballboy said:



			been looking on ebay for the super xtd model for quite a while now - Looking for a 17 degree but still nothing - never know but with people getting new xmas toys. 

Was hoping to use it as a fairway wood replacement and thinking of pairing it with the generic a12 in 21 and 24. Hope to pick one up soon. How would you guys rate the shaft stifness in the a12 (not the a12 pro or a12 OS)
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean by rate the shaft stiffness in the A12? I play PX5.5 in my irons and find the stiff shaft in my hybrid a little softer. But that may be a perception based on the fact I hit a fade with my irons and a draw with my hybrid.


----------



## theballboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Meaning does the stiff play soft to flex?


----------



## vkurup (Jan 14, 2013)

I am having a lot of trouble hitting my A12 OS 3-iron replacement while I can fire my Yonex nanospeed 4 iron replacement with no issues.  I am suddenly thinking that the oversized head may be the problem.  (I never attempt to hit a 3-wood off the deck as I am very likely to thick it)


----------

